# 3 girls with large cage, Jacksonville, FL



## loldrey (Jan 15, 2009)

I need to find a loving permanent or foster home for 3 female rats. I'm in Jacksonville, FL, though I can travel a reasonable distance to meet someone. They come with a large frankencage, 30x25" for the base and 25" high. I've been forced to move back in with my mother and she can't stand them. I also can really no longer afford to care for them properly, as much as I want to. Sofa and Billy Mays are about a year and a half old, both dumbo barebacked hooded, one tan and the other black. Jakey is a PEW that is about 6 months old. If I need to, I will send them to separate homes but I would really prefer that Sofa and Billy Mays stay together, as they have for the duration of their lives. They're all very sweet and social, though Jakey is a little timid, and no sneezing or wheezing.
My situation is becoming increasingly desperate as I am trying to keep my mother patient and every time I come home I pray that she hasn't let them go outside or something. If anyone is able to help me out, even on a temporary basis (I am getting my own place again in August), I would appreciate it more than words can express.


----------

